# [request] Needing a new avatar.



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ve had this great avatar created by @PanTheFaun for a while now and am looking for something new. The mask was added later by another member. Good stuff, but I’m looking for something new. Please use my username for inspiration. Thank you in advance for reading and all efforts. I’ve got pretty thick skin and am not easily offended.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 9, 2020)

Googling your username brought me a funny one


----------



## E1ite007 (Apr 9, 2020)

Searching in Google I've found your... character?






I wanna think this was meant for you in 2012 and not other SlapHappyGamer.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice finds! There is another slaphappygamer. I’m the original. I’ve got the email address! M The new one has a YouTube channel and all.


----------



## E1ite007 (Apr 9, 2020)

Use one of my... spooky edits I thing they're called.





I call her Satanie McSpooketer.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> Use one of my... spooky edits I thing they're called.
> 
> View attachment 203580
> 
> I call her Satanie McSpooketer.



fffuuuuucccccckkkkkkk


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 10, 2020)

I did what I could


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 10, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 203633
> 
> I did what I could


Looks great! Thanks!


----------

